# Bath Bombs and Shrink Wrap



## donna75126 (Sep 5, 2012)

If you use shrink wrap for bath bombs does it keep the scent longer than if you just secured them tightly in a cellophane bag?
Has anyone ever used saran wrap? 

Donna


----------



## Lindy (Sep 5, 2012)

Shrink wrap will definitely help hold the scent and it also protects it from any moisture in the air.


----------



## donna75126 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for the reply back Lindy.  Is there any certain kind of shrink wrap you get for bombs or is it the same kind you can get at any party supply place


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a link with a guide for choosing shrink wrap:

http://bathbombstore.com/shrinkwrap/


----------

